
How can I help fight covid19 as a Software Engineer? - pyjka
Hi, I am curious if I can help projects&#x2F;companies&#x2F;organizations as a sole software engineer ? Basically I would like to help companies&#x2F;organizations etc. with fighting covid19. Is there anything I could do to actually help ?
======
troydavis
Here’s some past threads asking the same or a similar question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585768)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591090)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid)

------
rnernento
Stay home, explain the severity of the situation to people who are not taking
it seriously to ensure that they stay home as well.

